# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Cynarina deshayesiana

## Duarte Araujo

*Cynarina deshayesiana*

----------


## Duarte Araujo

outra foto do  mesmo coral mas em altura da paparoca   :yb624:

----------

